
Cuban youths self-injected HIV as a political protest in the 1980s - brownbat
http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19950117&slug=2099882
======
brownbat
Also, via Radiolab: [http://remezcla.com/features/culture/los-frikis-cuba-hiv-
rad...](http://remezcla.com/features/culture/los-frikis-cuba-hiv-radiolab-
radio-ambulante/)

